# St. Paddy's Day Humor



## Dutch

Q: Why do the Irish invite Scottish Pipe Bands to march in the St. Patrick's Day Parade?

A: Because 12 guys marching, playing the Irish harp doesn't stir the soul like a Scottish Pipe and Drum Band do!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Erin go Braugh


----------



## up in smoke

Unless of course, they’re playing the Illiann Pipes!


----------



## tonto1117

I hear ya Dutch.....married an Scottsman!!! 

Clan Munro


----------



## meowey

I don't know.  With that many harps you might think you had gone to heaven!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch

Theresa, since you showed my yours (well the hubby's) Clan crest, guess I'm obligated to show you mine!!

Clan Cameron


----------



## tonto1117

Very cool Dutch, one of our hopes and dreams is to make it over there one of these days!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The "CLAN" allways has a huge "Gathering" every year....we went to one of these about 15 years ago when Bud's parent's were still with us and it still lives large in our memories.


----------



## monty

And here is an example of my Scottish pride!







This is our Clan Crest. Hopefully now you can all see it. I will post the Coat of arms soon!

My father was the Eastern regional Vice President of the Clan Montgomery Society International till his passing a bit ago. I plan to visit in the next year or so.

Cheers, Garde Bien!
Sir Monty
AKA
Stephen R. Montgomery


----------



## tonto1117

Very interesting Sirmonty, would love to see it but the pic or link did not show up. 

When we make the trip this is where we will stay... Castle Foulis, like you said they will make it available for blood clan...planning on next year. 

http://www.clanmunro.org.uk/castle.htm


----------



## monty

Interesting! It took a bit for your pic to show. Could be another problem. It is showing up fine on my end. Reopen my post and wait a bit. Lemme know what happens!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117

I still can't see a picture, just a red x but was able to left click and open the link....very cool, had to look up and see what Garde Bien meant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I really like your tartan colors!! 

Bud takes great pride in his scottish ancestory....but if I see bagpipes coming through the front door I might have to put my foot down...lol.


----------



## monty

I will work on the "red X" problem. The purple tartan of Clan Montgomery is actually called "Montgomery Blue" and is the social tartan of the clan. There is a green and black checkerboard style tartan the clan wore when hunting and "settling scores" with folks who were less than agreeable to be friendly!
Then there is the "ancient" tartan. Long rumored it was discovered in a crypt under Skelmorlie and will soon be available for public display and use.

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch

If we take the motto's in the order that they are posted we would have:

"Fear God, unite and watch well!"

Pretty good motto for every day living!


----------



## tonto1117

I LOVE IT!!!!! Great words to live by.


----------



## monty

And I could not agree more! Such a lot as we present a force to be reckoned with!

Cheers!


----------



## bigal

You don't like bag pipes, Tonto?!  I'm not Scottish, but I love them.  At my funeral, soon to be think'n of this , but at my funeral I want at least a dozen play'n Amazing Grace.  Don't know what it is about bag pipes and amazing grace, but it chokes me up.  Something from long ago I guess.

Love the Irish Washerwoman song too.   Kids gave me a Celtic Bagpipes CD a few yrs ago.  Just love it.

Anyway...................


----------



## monty

Hey, Dutch are my Clan Crest and Coat of Arms displaying well for you? Others hae had problems with it.
Cheers!


----------



## bigal

I couldn't see it either, Monty.  I just right clicked to see it.  I saw the same red x as tonto.


----------



## meowey

I don't see it either.  Also no red x.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117

I love the bag pipes.....it's the learning 'em part that terrifies me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Talk about a terrible noise!!!!!


----------



## monty

BigAl, at my father's funeral a lone piper rendered Amazing Grace. Still chokes me as it has a million times before! I have attended the funerals of many friends, civilian, military, and police and have also played "Taps" in conjuction with the piped "Amazing Grace". And the piper wins!

There is a Gathering of the Clans annually in Lincoln New Hampshire. The site is a ski area and it is in a "bowl" surrounded by hills. To hear a cadre of over 400 pipers and drummers play "Scotland the Brave" is absolutely awesome. One is overcome by the effect!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch

Monty, all I got on the initial post was a red x too. I could left click on the x and go to the page that had the Clan info on it. 

Nothing like "Scotland the Brave" and "Amazing Grace"- played by a lone piper or Massed Bands! 

I told Ma Dutch that I'm determined to go the the Utah Highland Games and Festival and several other Highland activities this year in a KILT. Her response was "Put it on the card-you know what your balance is." Is she a great little woman or what?!!!


----------



## tonto1117

Be prepared to be SHOCKED
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 . They are P-R-I-C-E-Y !!!! 

It cost me $$$ bucks for just a yard and a half of the material.


----------



## monty

About two years ago I seriously priced a complete social outfit. I was looking at about $1400 then. And shoes were extra!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Well I'm not Irish or Scottish so I guess this be my crest!


----------



## tonto1117

Mine too,......could you imagine having to eat this???? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Haggis.


----------



## Dutch

Check out www.kilts.com , they are a US based outfit and they have some pretty good package deals. With everything on my order form, I'm looking at around $700.00, for a casual set up but with a 8 yarder instead of a 5 yarder. Ghillie brogues would add another $90.00.


----------



## tonto1117

Wow,really great prices compared to what we priced out about 3 years ago...thanks for the link.... have you ordered anything from them yet or before???


----------



## deejaydebi

I've never eatten haggis but I used to hear stories from the guys on the boats about how great it was. Sometimes ya just don't ask what's in something and your better off!


----------



## up in smoke

Mmmmmm! Giblets and oatmeal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Not Me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yuckypoo!


----------



## Dutch

Made an order last night, Kilt, Clan kilt pin, kilt belt and buckle, sporran, Balmoral cap, Clan Cap Badge, kilt hose and flashes- 

These folks know what Customer Service is about. I sent out the same question about kilts to 3 different on-line companies and Kilt and Thistle is the only one to reply back. They are quick in answering e-mail and were pleasant to deal with.  My kilt and kit should be here in about 8 weeks-just in time for the Scottish Festival and Highland game season.

There is a local Scottish shop here in town that could learn lessons from these folks.  When I get around to ordering my daywear jacket and vest and eventually a Prince Charlie, I'll be going back to K & T.


----------



## tonto1117

Customer service, or should I say lack there of, seems to be all to commonplace these days. Sounds like you found a winner, and at a great value at that!! Thanks again for the link, I allways like to go with a group that somone has had a good experience with. 

Please keep us updated...and would love to see a pic of you in full regalia.


----------



## shellbellc

Here's the Christman Coat of Arms, or if I go with what Debi posted, the second one being my 100% heritage


----------



## tonto1117

Wunderbar Shellbec. Very cool!!!!!


----------



## guido

Damn Scotsman.... The Irish kilts are nicer. I'm just biased though. Oh, and our beer is better!

However, your golf is better! :)

I need to get a bunch of stuff like you did with the Walsh family on there. Talk about spirit!


----------



## gremlin

I had some red x's on the forum also, I wasn't logged in though,but as soon as I logged in they disappeared and the pic came up fine.


----------



## cagstorm

This is what I have come up with from the Galbraith clan.

The badge translates to *FIERCER (STRONGER) WHEN OPPOSED.


*


----------



## tonto1117

Very cool cagstorm!!


----------



## dionysus

Lots of Scottish heritage I see ... Here is my Clan crest


----------



## cagstorm

Hey,

Here is an idea... I was a little bit confused as to why this was in the jokes section.  Could this be moved to an auxilliary section of the forums where we can just share about our heritage and the like?

Just a thought to make the mod's jobs a little bit more fun.


----------



## monty

Interesting thought, Cagstorm! Let's see how it all runs with the Boss and the other moderators.

I visited your profile and saw you have an interest in VW Beetles.

And as far as Beetles go, I have had many. One of my favorite Beetles was a 67. Restored to perfection and with the original 1600cc powerplant boosted to 1800cc w/weber 2bbl progressive carb, plenum manifold, and a custom exhaust system. Reverse chromes on all four modded to 15 inch rims with a slight lift and flared fenders. Ran 8.25 front and 9.25 rear. I modified the rear hatch to draw more air into the engine compartment by adding a custom hinge kit to the hatch to raise the upper edge 2 inches.

That was a fun rig and a real head turner. Very impressive performance as well. Then there were several Manx Dune Buggies, but I'll save that for another time!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117

Well I figured this was an appropriate place to post this seeing as this thread was a huge inspiration. 

As some of you know we are planning to enter our first comp in July and needed to come up with a team name and logo. It's not quite finished yet but here it is.


----------



## monty

I LOVE IT!

Best wishes and much success!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch

Okay, folks-(ahem, you may want to remove the small ones from the room first) Mr. Brown left me a package on my doorstep today from Kilt and Thistle. So how do I look?? I know the shoes aren't ghillies, but they are my Sunday Dress wingtips!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The wee one in my arms is the youngest grandson.


----------



## tonto1117

You are a truly handsome Scottsman Dutch , and have great legs!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Your avatar does not do you justice!!!  

What a wonderfull picture for prosperity, you and your grandson, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## monty

You cut a fine figure, Dutch, and do your Tartan proud!

Scotland Forever!

Cheers!


----------

